# Rose Bubble Tip Anemones (RBTA) for sale on live rock



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello fellow Reefers:

Have a couple of RBTA (still have the Bubble Tips) on Rock for sale which have moved away from the colony.
Currently 2 of the 14 that i have are now on smaller rocks.

The larger RBTA is on a Live rock which has some zoas as well - Asking for $ 45
The smaller RBTA is on a smaller piece of rock and will try to remove or break away a piece of the rock - $ 35

Or take both - RBTA/rock for $ 70

If you send me your cell #, i can text/attach some photos tonight.

Thanks, Neil
Mississauga 
(647)917 0925


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

aks72ca said:


> Hello fellow Reefers:
> 
> Have a couple of RBTA (still have the Bubble Tips) on Rock for sale which have moved away from the colony.
> Currently 2 of the 14 that i have are now on smaller rocks.
> ...


B U M P

for quick sale - these anemones are still available. Thanks.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

aks72ca said:


> B U M P
> 
> for quick sale - these anemones are still available. Thanks.


Picture of Larger RBTA on rock added. Still available.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

aks72ca said:


> Picture of Larger RBTA on rock added. Still available.
> View attachment 305434


Hello fellow Reefers:

Have another RBTA for sale which have moved away from the colony.
The smaller RBTA is on a smaller piece of rock and will try to remove or break away a piece of the rock - $ 35

If you send me your cell #, i can text/attach some photos tonight.

Thanks, Neil
Mississauga
(647)917 0925


----------

